# Video TR: Lake Powell & Antelope Canyon



## Grand Adventure (Dec 7, 2017)

We spent Thanksgiving camped right on the beach at Lake Powell, and it's resulted in my personal favorite video TR thus far. 

We camped at Lone Rock Beach, a dispersed camping area maintained by the Glen Canyon National Recreation Area. It was busy for the holiday weekend, but not overly so. For those who may consider it, it's $14/night with rock solid cell service, at least it was for me on Verizon.




























There's a dump station and water fill on site, although they had the water turned off for the winter. Instead I was able to fill up for free just down the road at the Wahweap Marina & RV Campground.

While in the area, we entered the lottery to hike The Wave, visited a ghost town in Grand Staircase-Escalante National Monument, and toured Antelope Canyon:










We also visited Glen Canyon Dam, and went 4x4 for the most amazing views of Lake Powell from Alstrom Point...with unexpected complications: 










[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGlbYKsD7xc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGlbYKsD7xc[/ame]

It was a wonderful way to spend the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------

